# French Travel Pass



## witzend (Sep 5, 2021)

Just getting set hopefully for next year Euro Bank Card, Renewed Passports (ouch) downloaded NHS app for Vaccine Proof all working But do We need the French one as well ? 








						Accueil
					

Actualité, clarté, simplicité: retrouvez sur gouvernement.fr toutes les actions du Gouvernement




					www.gouvernement.fr


----------



## tidewatcher (Sep 5, 2021)

Get the app and transfer your nhs qr codes onto it. Either do a screen shot of the nhs ones and upload to the French one or get them up on a tablet and photograph them using your phone. Not needed it yet but some campsites and restaurants ask for it over here. Just another piece of information if you need it.


----------



## Snapster (Sep 5, 2021)

All the restaurants and bars we have been in in France required to to see our vaccine status, generally the QR code on our Touscovid app. 
These establishments will have a sign outside stating that the health pass is a requirement to entry.


----------



## tidewatcher (Sep 5, 2021)

Loads of french camper vans trundling around, never seen so many but not yet seen another uk one. Dordogne heading for the Lot. Steaming hot but as impressive as ever. And the traffic free secondary roads....


----------



## witzend (Sep 5, 2021)

Snapster said:


> All the restaurants and bars we have been in in France required to to see our vaccine status, generally the QR code on our Touscovid app.


Could you put a link to where you down loaded it please? Found one that confirms my NHS qr code is good but doesn't save any thing. Or is that it do they just scan our code


----------



## Annsman (Sep 7, 2021)

I came to France yesterday, 6th of Sept. I used the Eurotunnel. Pet check in was the usual thorough system. 
I’ve got the UK and French Covid apps on my phone, thinking at least one of them would be checked. NEITHER was! By UK not French Passport Control. They looked at my passport, for about 3 seconds, asked had I been vaccinated, and before I could even open my phone let me through. They never even mentioned the “ Letter of Honour”. They spent longer checking my fridge was off and the gas closed! 
I’m not complaining! Just letting you know not to stress too much over getting the various apps, letters and Covid passes.
Not one single person has asked to see the French Covid app in a shop either! Masks and hand gels seem to still be very strict though, in the shops, which doesn’t bother me in the slightest. Bon route.


----------



## Snapster (Sep 7, 2021)

I don’t think it’s a good idea to not bother with the apps letters and Covid passes, they are a requirement, as is the letter of honour. The fact that they didn’t check them is irrelevant, you had them, that’s the point. If you had been checked and didn’t have them, then I know it would be a different story! 
As for French health passes checked in shops, they don’t, you just need to wear a mask in most. Your pass is more likely to be checked in a bar, restaurant or campsite, as well as some tourist attractions.
Many coastal towns and tourist destinations require you to wear masks while outdoors too. 
Anyway, have a good trip, hope the weather stays good for you.


----------



## Snapster (Sep 7, 2021)

witzend said:


> Could you put a link to where you down loaded it please? Found one that confirms my NHS qr code is good but doesn't save any thing. Or is that it do they just scan our code


Sorry, don’t really know how it works in the U.K.  we live in France and the Touscovid app is necessary to store our vaccine status and negative tests. Pretty sure it is available on the U.K. App Store but as we have the French App Store in our phones, I can’t check.


----------



## Annsman (Sep 7, 2021)

Snapster said:


> I don’t think it’s a good idea to not bother with the apps letters and Covid passes, they are a requirement, as is the letter of honour. The fact that they didn’t check them is irrelevant, you had them, that’s the point. If you had been checked and didn’t have them, then I know it would be a different story!
> As for French health passes checked in shops, they don’t, you just need to wear a mask in most. Your pass is more likely to be checked in a bar, restaurant or campsite, as well as some tourist attractions.
> Many coastal towns and tourist destinations require you to wear masks while outdoors too.
> Anyway, have a good trip, hope the weather stays good for you.


Sorry if I was unclear, I wasn’t suggesting people don’t get them, just don’t fret about it. Like all things vanning, it’s all about personal experience and so on. I love France and wouldn’t dream of doing anything that might cause a problem. If anything it’s too hot here!


----------



## Snapster (Sep 7, 2021)

Looks like I got the wrong end of the stick then, probably lost in translation.


----------



## witzend (Sep 7, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Looks like I got the wrong end of the stick then, probably lost in translation.


When/If your checked entering any where what do they do just look at your phone or read QR code with theirs as the French app I downloaded reads the QR code on the HNS app and says that I've had both Vaccines


----------



## Snapster (Sep 7, 2021)

They will just ask for proof of both vaccines. If you have a QR code on the French app, they just scan that with their phone.


----------



## tidewatcher (Sep 7, 2021)

You place the nhs qr codes into the the touscovid app which is available on uk app stores. It then seems to produce one qr code on the French app which is easy to access on the app. Like I say, the more options to prove the double dab the better!


----------



## Brockley (Sep 7, 2021)

It’s a little bit more involved going back to the U.K. from France but still fairly straightforward. You need to get a certificated pcr test from a non health service test centre done up to 72 hours before returning home. We had ours done this morning after physically calling in to the centre the day before to book an appointment. We’re going through the tunnel on Thursday. Eurotunnel web site has a drop down box at the top of the screen called ‘Covid Travel Requirements’, hit that and then hit ‘Travel from France to the U.K.‘ that takes you through what to do.

I read somewhere that the cheaper lateral flow tests would be ok, but the clinic we chose wouldn’t allow that. Great money spinner!

Eurotunnel site also has a map with all the acceptable centres, just pick one near to wherever it is you’re travelling back from. They have address and contact details.

if you download the Tous Anti Covid app, you can transfer your U.K. QR code onto it to gain access into places in France where you need to produce it. Forget petrol stations, supermarkets etc - they don’t ask, but everyone is wearing a mask indoors.

You also need to fill our a Passenger Locator Form online from the U.K. gov web site, but in order to fill it out you must have your negative pcr test result details and details (code) of the day two test which you can order online and pay for with next day delivery to a U.K. address. Then when home on day two the company you buy the day two tests from will take you through the process online and then complete the passenger locator form - providing you are negative that is! Really not sure what happens if you fail the day two test - front door kicked in??


----------



## Snapster (Sep 7, 2021)

We got our antigen tests ( lateral flow) from the Pharmacie in Le Crotoy. Cost to us was zero ( French residents) results were ready in a few minutes and they were uploaded to the Eurotunnel website, passenger locator form was filled in and the cheapest day 2 test (£28) taken and posted yesterday. 
I doubt anyone will be bothered to see the results when we get them in a few days. 
We went straight through border control checks although there was a 30 minute wait getting to the U.K. control ( he just needed to see our passports, nothing else) then we were on our way.


----------



## Brockley (Sep 7, 2021)

Snapster said:


> We got our antigen tests ( lateral flow) from the Pharmacie in Le Crotoy. Cost to us was zero ( French residents) results were ready in a few minutes and they were uploaded to the Eurotunnel website, passenger locator form was filled in and the cheapest day 2 test (£28) taken and posted yesterday.
> I doubt anyone will be bothered to see the results when we get them in a few days.
> We went straight through border control checks although there was a 30 minute wait getting to the U.K. control ( he just needed to see our passports, nothing else) then we were on our way.


Well done and lucky you, but I doubt any non French residents will find it that easy.


----------



## witzend (Sep 9, 2021)

Applying for a vaccine pass if you were vaccinated abroad (procedure for non-European nationals entering France and non-European students)
					

• For those over the age of 16, the French COVID certificate has become a vaccine pass, applicable as of 24 January 2022. A digital (via the (…)




					www.diplomatie.gouv.fr
				






> *your country issues an EU Digital COVID Certificate which is accepted in France, or, in the case of the United Kingdom, a digital format also accepted in France. In that case, you do not need to convert your COVID certificate*.


Looks like we'll be ok with the NHS code


----------

